# Smoking Mushrooms?



## Beaner (May 19, 2007)

Somone once told me that if you smoke mushrooms it does something to you, just not as profound, is this true at all? I have like 4 dried mushrooms, very very tiny, supposedly very potent from my own grow, but im bored and wondering if i could pack a bowl of them and what it would do.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 19, 2007)

Beaner said:


> Somone once told me that if you smoke mushrooms it does something to you, just not as profound, is this true at all? I have like 4 dried mushrooms, very very tiny, supposedly very potent from my own grow, but im bored and wondering if i could pack a bowl of them and what it would do.







what are you waiting for?


----------



## Beaner (May 19, 2007)

somone to tell me if it would do anything, because otherwise ill just save them for when i have enough aborts to try eating them. good to see you fdd!!!!!!!!!!!!unfortunatly im not as brave as you are.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 19, 2007)

do you think you would have to smoke the same amount as you would have to eat? i've smoked them once 20 years ago. i have no idea what happened.


----------



## Beaner (May 19, 2007)

yeah thats the whole point, ive only tripped once really and it was years ago, i don't know anything about it. but im drinking tonight so i think ill just wait till i can take a few grams to the swamp on a sunny day.


----------



## MrBaker (May 20, 2007)

I've _heard_ that smoking the shrooms burns up some "active ingredients" and this method gets you high but its less intense. 

I'm not sure if this is true since I don't know the chemical make-up of mushrooms (I like to apply my biology and chem knowledge everywhere. thank you college). If we're looking for alkaloids in the shroom, then those arent typically as heat sensitive (ex. nicotine). 

I'm sure someone knows more about this than me.


----------



## entropic (May 20, 2007)

There continues to be controversy around whether or not smoking psilocybin/psilocin containing mushrooms can produce a psychoactive effect. On the one side, are those who claim to have tried it and experienced effects. On the other are those who state that psilocybin and psilocin break down at low enough temperatures that a flame would destroy them, as well as those who have tried this method and experienced no effects. Even if smoking mushrooms produces a psychoactive effect, the effect is very mild and won't last long. Eating psilocybin/psilocin mushrooms will produce incomparable effects. If a serious psychedelic experience is desired, mushrooms should be eaten and not smoked. 
Source: 
Erowid Psilocybin Mushroom Vault : Smoking Mushrooms


----------



## midgradeindasouth (May 20, 2007)

Make cool aid with them.
Boil them in pot on stove.
Add cool aid and sugar.

Drink and eat soaked shrooms.

Last time I did it I used grape and it seemed like everything had a purple tint.
As if I was wearing purple tinted glasses.

Maybe if they were completely dried and vaporized you could get high.
I think too much would be waisted tying to smoke them otherwise.

Ok I seen entropics post after this.
That is what I was thinking that the temp to burn them would render impotant


----------



## Beaner (May 20, 2007)

okay, well i kinda figured i was just wondering...ill wait till they are full grown and eat a bunch at my swamp...


----------



## midgradeindasouth (May 20, 2007)

You better tie a rope or string to you so you will be able to find your way out.


----------



## battosai (May 20, 2007)

i smoked a bowl of shrooms before. first, it tastes like shit. second, its stupid. it really didnt give me a buzz. it was just stupid. it was a stupid 5 minutes.


----------



## muu232 (May 21, 2007)

I got an effect from smoking mushrooms, but I smoked 3 bong loads to the head. I didn't trip but it gave me a weird stimulant effect and a mild body high. It lasted maybe 45 minutes. Overall, smoking them is pretty much a waste, munchin' them or tea is the way to go.

Edit: Oh, and the smoke was really harsh.


----------



## WhiteDevil240 (May 21, 2007)

ive mixed it in a blunt to take a little out of the harsh taste..didnt work much and either it didnt do anything or i was just to fucked up already


----------



## bearo420 (May 21, 2007)

So the verdict is dont waste your money or time!


----------



## R-E (May 23, 2007)

My friend smoked a joint about 1/2 weed 1/2 dry ass shrooms and got a headache, but noted that he could feel an effect, your better off eating them. Make a cup of tea with em and then eat whats left and drink your tea and that'll probably give the most effects, but that's just from my experience.


----------



## Shiitake (May 23, 2007)

Psilocybin is totally destroyed at smoking/vaporizing temperatures, so you will not get ANYTHING off of smoking psilocybin mushrooms. Anything over 150 degrees F will totally destroy psilocybin very quickly, and temperatures much higher than that will destroy it instantly.

People who think they got high of smoking psilocybin mushrooms were either experiencing the effects of some other chemical they combined it with (usually tobacco or MJ) and/or are experiencing a "placebo effect" high.

I have heard that you can supposedly smoke amanitas (which contain the psychoactive chemicals ibotenic acid and muscimol) to get high, but I have never personally tried this to verify.

More info is available on Erowid.org


----------



## Gymshoes (May 25, 2007)

What he said.


----------



## jimbo_jim (May 29, 2007)

Yeah smoking does nothing and tastes horrible, not that eating them tastes any better. 

Has any1 tried putting a few in a glass of water (bout 1/2 n 1/2) and putting them in a microwave for a minute. Leave to cool then back in for another min. End up with brown gunk but have never come up so quickly as i did with this method and i really rushed my nuts off of a small amount,


----------



## MilkyP (Nov 12, 2016)

Why would you even consider doing this?!


----------



## sanjuan (Nov 20, 2016)

MilkyP said:


> Why would you even consider doing this?!


Looking back in time nine years, I see a bored person.


----------



## Budget Buds (Nov 20, 2016)

I prefer them on pizza or in eggs myself, but hey I guess you could smoke em


----------

